# Audi 100 problems



## peanjr (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey guys I'm having trouble with this car again. The other night I drove it home from my friends house it ran fine. The next morning I went to start it to leave for school and cranked up once, then died. After that all it did was turn over it wouldn't start. But if you unplug the Coolant sensor it kinda runs. You basiclly have to drive with 2 feet to keep it alive. And its impossible to bakc up, it just dies. its am automatic. Any one know if the sensors bad or something else? Please help I'll be stuck at school.


----------

